

Ask HN: Would you take this Swift bootcamp in NYC? - wannabehacker

Hi all-<p>I am currently taking some iOS courses online but feel I could use some hands-on instruction and have been looking at various courses&#x2F;programs in NYC.  I&#x27;m interested in learning Swift and feel like I have a firm enough grasp of Obj-C to handle it.<p>Last week I posted about a Swift bootcamp-like course in the area that is being taught by one of the iOS Development instructors at NYU: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.eventbrite.com&#x2F;e&#x2F;ios-swift-3-day-intensive-tickets-12113805719.  It was recommended to me by a friend who took her course at NYU, but I&#x27;m on the fence.<p>Any advice on selecting the right course, school, etc.?  Anyone studied under this instructor before?<p>Thanks in advance for your help,
Matt
======
melling
That's a lot of money. Personally, I would try this first:

[http://www.raywenderlich.com](http://www.raywenderlich.com)

~~~
wannabehacker
I guess I just need an environment where I can ask questions.. I've always
done better in a classroom environment and found the online learning a bit
tricky at times. I thought this bootcamp course might be a nice alternative to
the $3,000 - $4,000 courses I've seen everywhere else (but, trying to learn it
in 3 days might be a little too intense for me).

Thanks for the resource though - I'm an avid user of Ray's site! If there are
any other suggestions, I'm all ears!

